# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  AARI, digital assistant for work, Automation Anywhere, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Automation Anywhere, Inc.

automationanywhere.com/products/aari

aari.ai

Playlist "AARI - Your Digital Assistant For Work"

----------


## Airicist

Automation Anywhere CEO Mihir Shukla introduces AARI

Oct 7, 2020




> Mihir Shukla, CEO of Automation Anywhere asks the question...what if you had a digital assistant at work? Introducing AARI.
> 
> Welcome to Automation Anywhere Innovation Day, where we shine a spotlight on the intelligent automation solutions used by the world’s most forward-thinking enterprises. In this clip, Mihir Shukla talks about how the company's vision to make automation available to everyone, and how the introduction of AARI was a logical next step in that journey.
> 
> Experience the entire event, for free, at innovation-day.automationanywhere.com.
> 
> About AARI:
> AARI democratizes RPA across the enterprise by bringing automation to where users commonly work. Embedded in applications such as Salesforce, within browsers and desktops, AARI leverages familiar interfaces and jargon to provide an easy way for business users to collaborate with bots, scale adoption, and increase efficiency across the enterprise. Speed up and simplify work with AARI, your new digital assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing AARI - your digital assistant at work

Oct 7, 2020




> AARI is your digital assistant for work, just like how Alexa and Google Assistant help you at home. AARI provides a simple, front end interface for business users to easily trigger and interact with bots, humans, and applications. Learn more at aari.com
> 
> AARI democratizes RPA across the enterprise by bringing automation to where users commonly work. Embedded in applications such as Salesforce, within browsers and desktops, AARI leverages familiar interfaces and jargon to provide an easy way for business users to collaborate with bots, scale adoption, and increase efficiency across the enterprise.

----------


## Airicist

"Automation Anywhere Unveils AARI - The First Digital Assistant at Work"
AARI empowers every employee to boost their productivity

October 7, 2020

----------

